# Bilder aus Excel auslesen



## MichiMütze (5. Okt 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Und zwar möchte ich gerne Bilder, die in eine Exceldatei eingebunden sind mit Java auslesen und automatisiert in ein Worddokument einfügen. Meine Frage an euch ist jetzt .... ist das überhaupt möglich und wenn ja, wie gehts sowas. Für einige Tipps wäre ich dankbar. 

greets
mütze


----------



## Dow Jones (5. Okt 2012)

Grundgütiger, wer stellt denn nur solche Aufgaben? 

Ein mögliches Zauberwort hierbei lautet OLE, damit würde ich es wohl versuchen. Google verhilft einem damit zu Seiten wie der hier Microsoft and Java Integration with Eclipse - Tutorial, und das schaut doch schon recht hilfreich aus.


----------



## MichiMütze (5. Okt 2012)

Hintergrund zu diesem Problem ist ....

Aus mehreren bestehenden Exceldateien jeweils einen speziellen Bereich eines Excelsheets auszulesen (Daten und Bilder) und diese automatisiert in ein neu erzeugtes Worddokument hintereinander einzufügen. 

Beispiel:

Exceldatei 1
Reiter 1
Reiter 2
Reiter 3


Exceldatei 2
Reiter 1
Reiter 2
Reiter 3


Ergebnis sollte so aussehen:

Worddatei
Inhalt aus Exceldatei 1 Reiter 1
Inhalt aus Exceldatei 2 Reiter 1
usw.

aber schonmal danke für deinen Hinweis


----------



## xehpuk (5. Okt 2012)

Sollte mit Apache POI funktionieren.

VBA ist keine Alternative?


----------



## MichiMütze (5. Okt 2012)

In VBA müsste ich mich erstmal reinarbeiten. Java wäre mir schon lieber. Aber wenn es mit VBA schneller und einfacher geht dann eventuell. Ich kann den Aufwand den man mit Java für so ein Problem hat schlecht mit dem Aufwand mit VBA vergleichen.


----------



## pappawinni (5. Okt 2012)

Ich weiss ja nicht, welche Massen von Files du da bearbeiten willst, ob es sich lohnt, da überhaupt etwas zu programmieren.
Wenn, dann schätze ich, dass es effizenter wäre, wenn du da innerhalb von Office bleibst. 
VBA ist auch kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## MichiMütze (8. Okt 2012)

VBA ist doch plattformabhänig oder irre ich mich da ? Die zu programmierende Software müsste schon plattformunabhänig sein. Also Java oder ähnliches


----------

